# Vermont K-9 tracks bank robber



## Eugene duplissis (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't mean to brag, but enough about police dogs being second class dogs. This dog did outstanding and tracked an 11 year old run away who almost froze to death right after clearing from this track. 

http://caledonianrecord.com/main.asp?SectionID=1&SubSectionID=1&ArticleID=47945&TM=44999.86


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Every now and then, we old yank and crank trainers with disposable dogs get one right. ha ha.

DFrost


----------

